# Mes vidéos sur l'iPad, l'iPhone, et iOS



## iChe (22 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous !


Si vous vous êtes baladé du coté des sujets sur la prise de note et les stylets pour iPad, vous avez peut-être croisé une de mes vidéos de présentation.

Afin d'élargir mon public, je vous propose aujourd'hui une vidéo beaucoup moins spécifique que les précédentes qui s'adresse cette fois à tous les utilisateurs d'appareil iOS en général. Si vous appréciez mon travail, la seule chose que je souhaite en retour, c'est que cette vidéo soit vue. Ça tombe bien, car elle est beaucoup plus facile à partager que n'importe laquelle de mes vidéos précédentes !

Je rappelle que, comme depuis le début, il y a des sous-titre français fait par moi même (donc pas du Google traduction obscure).

[YOUTUBE]RG3TkKz-PY0[/YOUTUBE]

Parallèlement au partage, n'hésitez pas à me dire ce que vous en pensez. Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (25 Décembre 2013)

Très intéressant. J'ai découvert grâce à toi WolframAlfa que je vais conseiller à mon université en Malaisie.
Nonobstant, je n'ai pas encore réussi à trouver l'utilité de Things, ni de Reader
Excellentes fêtes de fin d'année où que tu sois&#127881;&#127880;&#127873;&#127876;&#128241;


----------



## iChe (25 Décembre 2013)

Merci d'avoir regardé. 

Pour Things, le but n'était effectivement pas de la présenter, car c'est impossible en une ou deux minutes. Mais je ne pouvais pas ne pas la mettre dans un classement des mes applications favorites ! J'ai tout à fait conscience qu'il est assez difficile de voir son intérêt dans cette video, mais comme je le dis, le but serra bien sûr de vous en parler plus en détail plus tard. 

Bonne fêtes de fin d'année !


----------



## iChe (28 Décembre 2013)

Marre des vidéo ? Pas de problèmes. Voici un article bien en français pour ceux qui aime la lecture. Au fait, dépêchez vous, certaines promos sont bientôt finies


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (29 Décembre 2013)

Merci iChe. 
Je suis abonné ta page sur YouTube désormais


----------



## iChe (29 Décembre 2013)

Merci à toi pour l'abonnement.


----------

